# Grain Help



## Gout (28/7/03)

Ok $250 Later i have Grain .... and many other bits like LME and Hops

Pils
Ale
Munich
CarraMunich 1
carraMunich 2

Choc
roasted Baley
wheat
flaked Barley

Does this sound like it will cover most recipies and beers commonly made.

Lastly do they all need to be cracked then mashed, someone was saying that some of them do not, as when there cracked some shatter into powder hence will not be anle to filter it out in the mash/sparge

thanks


----------



## kook (28/7/03)

Cara or crystal grains only need to be steeped.

Others will need to be mashed.

All apart from the flaked barley will need to be cracked before use though.

That will cover most beers, but you need some crystal malt (dark and light), and possibly some carapils  Just my opinion though.


----------



## GMK (28/7/03)

Ben,

I agree with Kook - you need some Xtal.

The Cara I and Cara II are approx the same colour but not the same grain.

I would only buy english xtal - you can use the cara in place of light xtal.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gout (28/7/03)

I asked for crystal both light and dark but i got the carramunich 1 and 2 


maybe next time


----------



## Gout (28/7/03)

forgot to add, is the carra I and II the same colour but not the same grain? or did you mean the caraI is same colour as light crystal, as per carra II / crystal dark.

Steeped is left in hot water say 70deg for 1 hour? just strain it?

where mash is added to hot water left a 90min then slowly drain and rinse the grain.. then boil for 1+ hour

I want to try your Stout this weekend Ken or maybe during the week so i have to make sure i have the grains down pat

I'm "Dark" i didn't get my requested crystal dark - light


----------



## kingoftheharpies (28/7/03)

These are the grains that you must mash:

Pils
Ale
Munich
Wheat
flaked Barley


These are the ones you can steep:

CarraMunich 1 - IS a crystal; provides the color for most german 'fest' biers
carraMunich 2 - darker that CarraMunich 1 but same grain
Choc
roasted Baley


Crush all grains always, just dont pulverize them.


----------



## GMK (28/7/03)

Ben

Cant remember for sure what the difference is - I think - someone can correct me - but the caramunich may have the husk around the grain removed.

I would use them anyway.

Your definition of steeped and mashed is correct.

Have i given you the stout recipee yet?

I have just picked up all your stuff tonight. 
Now to pack it and send it...got you a bonus of SS "T" pieces for the gas line - bit of a waste when brass will do.
Timbo has given you 7m of line on each font with a word of warning - you will need approx 18psi to pump the beer thru 7m of 4mm beer line - this pouring pressure could overcarbonate your beer.

I hope you post PICS of the kegging setup after you have it all installed.


----------



## GMK (28/7/03)

Ben

Sorry about this - i was getting it confused with the Carafa Special - there the dehusked ones.

Caramunich should be fine...


----------



## Gout (29/7/03)

thanks guys! looks like i may have enough to cover myself for now then.

GMK thanks for getting the stuff cant wait!
(i'll see how long the lines need to be once i build the bar to suit, months off  then i'll sort the lenght/pressure issue, and photo's? of course!! plenty of them


With the stout recipe is it the one on you word doc 2001 beer recipies for ACT ?

If not then no i dont have it, I'll do a wheat beer this weekend, then stout after that maybe sunday...

I have Morgans Wheat kit, + 1Kg of Extra pale malt, 1.5Kg wheat extract

what should i use the kit + malt or wheat...

thanks


----------



## GMK (29/7/03)

Ben,

I do a partial mash Stout recipee now.
Better tahn the 2001 comp.

I will email you the recipee - note i think its the best stout i have every made - dont enter it any comps as has plenty of hop bitterness, hop flavour and hop aroma. Not what judges want in stouts. 
But its nice and complex - you know you are drinking something special.

I would go the Morgans wheat with the 1.5kg Wheat extract.
Save the extra pale for when you do a blonde beer.

Hops
I would use Saaz or Hallertae.

Ken...


----------



## Gout (29/7/03)

thanks for that, dont worry about comps i never keep it long enough to get age for a comp. + i have HEAPS to learn
(one day i will be able to return the advise i now seek to this board)

And thanks for the wheat help i thought as much 

Regards
Ben


----------

